# New Pants suggestions?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Goretex using a different system to rate thats why you can't find the numbers. Personally I'd go with the Helly Hansens.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

holden and sessions have some high rated stuff, I'd pick them over burton. And I think anything with some form of "L" rating is goretex, so both have gore too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

Basically anything with more then 10,000mm of both breathab/waterproffness is a good buy. I just got my foursquare sierra madre pants they have both 10,000mm of waterproofness and breathab.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

VOLCOM 09 Lexington GORE-TEX® Girl's Pant
 
SPECIAL BLEND 09 Mark Pant
 
GORE-TEX®


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Goretex using a different system to rate thats why you can't find the numbers. Personally I'd go with the Helly Hansens.


agreed. H/H is rock solid gear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

theGOO34 said:


> Basically anything with more then 10,000mm of both breathab/waterproffness is a good buy. I just got my foursquare sierra madre pants they have both 10,000mm of waterproofness and breathab.


Good advice. I bought some Oakley Crash pants last year. They don't have a liner, so I can wear whatever base layer I need based on the conditions. They are 10k waterproof and breathable and they work great. I boarded in a sleet storm last year and ended up with an ice sheet over my jacket. The ice didn't form on the pants because of my leg heat and the water never penetrated.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

I love my sessions. last winter I spent quite a bit of time teaching a few family members and waiting for them to catch up. never once got wet from water soaking through the pants.


----------



## Zakal (Apr 28, 2008)

stuntmanmike said:


> I love my sessions. last winter I spent quite a bit of time teaching a few family members and waiting for them to catch up. never once got wet from water soaking through the pants.


Yeah this is a situation i find myself in quite often. Either teaching or waiting for kids. Get sore feet standing around trying to hold an edge...get wet sitting down. hehe. Got a Helly jacket which has never got wet once, but dodgy pants which are useless. Not sure whether they are not good enough waterproofing, or not breathable enough...but either way they end up a bit damp.


I found the most awesome sounding pair of Helly's...the Odin's, but they somewhat pricey at $399.

Especially when, on the other hand, i have seen some Sessions "Chemical Heathers" for under $150.

Both are 20k/20k.

Sessions understandably have less "features"...but lets face it...they're both pants.

From the positive sentiment people have expressed re Sessions gear, i might have a closer look at those. Especially since my Helly jacket is an older model and doesn't have the zip-thing to attach the Odins to form a one-piece type setup. (would would be quite awesome in deep powder).

Anyone own a pair of Chemical Heathers?


----------

